# Adding console to Jon boat!!!



## baitbucket1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 14ft jon boat with a 15hp that i want to modify by adding a console to. Can anyone tell me where I can find a console for a Jon boat? It can be either center or side mounted.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

ebay or craigslist , i would go with a center and sit on a cooler


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

PM a fellow named Sqwaby here at 2cool he sold me a center console a few months ago...


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Bucket1 drop me a PM. Can get you a glass center console or a alum. side console.


----------

